# lancashire meet



## wierdandwonderful wed (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi I am starting an exotic pet meet in Accrington an the 1st Wednesday of the month, hoping to get some guest speakers lined upanybody who is interested in either attending or can help with guest speakers please add weirdandwonderful wednesday on facebook or email [email protected] thanks:cheers:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I`m hoping to make the next meet, so hopefully see ya there.:2thumb:


----------



## wierdandwonderful wed (Jul 22, 2011)

we are meeting at the hope and anchor on whalley road at 7pm wed 3rd hope to see you then:welcome:


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

Isn't there already a reptile club in accrington, east lancashire reptile club, then there's us the North West Reptile Club in Penwortham.


----------



## wierdandwonderful wed (Jul 22, 2011)

yes east lancs reptiles meets on the second thursday of the month at the brooks club we are for bugs, amphibians as well as reptiles and have spoke to anthony from ELR and we will work together and help promote each other, and i hope you will attend and introduce me to the north west reptile club as i have not met them yet and am always looking to meet new people with the same interest:welcome:


----------



## reptile kid (Mar 20, 2009)

Some of the club are doing an educational reptile show at the Blackburn Catheral on Saturday if you want to say hello. But sadly I will not be attending, due to other commitments.

Heres the link to the event

Blackburn Cathedral Fête - Fete / Fair in Blackburn, Blackburn - Visit Lancashire


----------



## wierdandwonderful wed (Jul 22, 2011)

would love too but going to be stuck at work all day:devil:


----------



## Adzy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just looking though the site, picking up info here and there and stumbled accross this. 

I was wondering where the most local spot for reptile help was and i live in Penwortham, so it seems of the whole of the uk there is one on my doorstep i was unaware of.

Could someone please PM me with some info regarding this club, such as where it is and when do they meet? I live just off Cop Lane (But then quite alot of Penwortham is anyway)

Thanks,

Adam


----------

